# كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن محركات الديزل



## سمير شربك (18 أبريل 2010)

كتاب PDF للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل 

الكتاب اطلعت عليه أثناء تصفح مواقع أنترنيت 
ووجدت في الفائدة الكبيرة 
يرجى من الجيع الأطلاع عليه 
فيه كل الأجوبة لتسائلاتكم عن محركات الديزل 

والكتاب ب 128 صفحة 
على الرابط التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/document/8K3UUt83/Mechanic___.html
أو الرابط التالي 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RIAP5P38


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 أبريل 2010)

الاخ الحبيب المتميز سمير 
بارك الله فيك علي هذه الدرة العلمية ، ومشاركتك هي اضافة جادة وعلمية للقسم ، ومن نوع المشاركات التي أثمنها ، والمهندس / ناصيف اسم معروف في عالم السيارات ، وله كتب في السيارات تعد بحق اضافات في المكتبة العربية . فجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الكتاب وننتظر بقية كتبه الثمينة اذا امكن . 
وفقك الله .


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو عميرة (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير...................... مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 أبريل 2010)

دمت ودام عطاؤك اخى سمير
الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## منافع (30 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي وبارك الله فيك وان شاءالله مايضيعلك تعب


----------



## المهندس أبو تميم (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ياخوان


----------



## سمير شربك (12 مايو 2010)

انشاء الله نقدر باستمرار عى إضافة الجديد والمفيد 
وشكرا لكلام الأخوة المشرفين الأفاضل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (11 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز سمير جازاك الله خيرآ على هذا المجهود الرائع 

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## skyway (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (21 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng haytham (23 فبراير 2013)

*رد: كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل*

جازاك الله خيرآ على هذا المجهود الرائع

​


----------



## hichemdeep (26 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل*

شكرا


----------



## eng_a7med$$ (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alith (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل*

جزاك الله كل خير على هدا المجهود


----------



## mohamed hamedd (7 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السعيد نصير (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كتاب pdf للمهندس احمد ناصيف سؤال وجواب عن مركات الديزل*

كتاب اكثر من رائع شكر ليك


----------



## ابن الديوانية (9 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر مجهود رائع


----------



## طاهر ملحم (26 أغسطس 2013)

​بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sharaf911 (19 فبراير 2014)

مجهود رائع


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (28 فبراير 2014)

*شكرا جزيلا استاذ سمير بارك الله بك *


----------



## كفاح ابو عائشة (10 أغسطس 2014)

اخي السلام عليكم اش ها التعقيد بتنزيل الكتاب انا النت عندي ضعيف الله يبارك فيك


----------



## zain125 (30 أغسطس 2014)

مشكووووور


----------

